# E.D. drugs.



## IKE (Aug 26, 2016)

Saw a blurp on the morning news a bit ago that E.D. drugs can cause melanoma skin cancer.........so here I sit trying to figure out what the hell we are allowed to do in our so called 'golden years'.

We're not supposed to eat this or that.......don't indulge in too much booze.......don't smoke which I guess also includes doobies......and now we can't monkey around if a little blue pill is needed.

To hell with it !........I'm gonna go eat two double cheeseburgers, drink a bottle of scotch, fire up a doobie, pop a couple blue pills and then go chase the neighbor ladies around the cul de sac.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 26, 2016)

IKE said:


> Saw a blurp on the morning news a bit ago that E.D. drugs can cause melanoma skin cancer.........so here I sit trying to figure out what the hell we are allowed to do in our so called 'golden years'.
> 
> We're not supposed to eat this or that.......don't indulge in too much booze.......don't smoke which I guess also includes doobies......and now we can't monkey around if a little blue pill is needed.
> 
> To hell with it !........I'm gonna go eat two double cheeseburgers, drink a bottle of scotch, fire up a doobie, pop a couple blue pills and then go chase the neighbor ladies around the cul de sac.



ED will turn into ER !!!!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 26, 2016)

Something like this, Ike.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 26, 2016)

Gonna be a whole lot of men w/melonoma then.  Worked with a doc who specialized in diabetes.    We had an entire cabinet dedicated to e.d. drugs.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 26, 2016)

IKE said:


> Saw a blurp on the morning news a bit ago that E.D. drugs can cause melanoma skin cancer.........so here I sit trying to figure out what the hell we are allowed to do in our so called 'golden years'.
> 
> We're not supposed to eat this or that.......don't indulge in too much booze.......don't smoke which I guess also includes doobies......and now we can't monkey around if a little blue pill is needed.
> 
> To hell with it !........I'm gonna go eat two double cheeseburgers, drink a bottle of scotch, fire up a doobie, pop a couple blue pills and then go chase the neighbor ladies around the cul de sac.



Live long and live hard. Go for it!


----------



## Carla (Aug 26, 2016)

IKE said:


> Saw a blurp on the morning news a bit ago that E.D. drugs can cause melanoma skin cancer.........so here I sit trying to figure out what the hell we are allowed to do in our so called 'golden years'.
> 
> We're not supposed to eat this or that.......don't indulge in too much booze.......don't smoke which I guess also includes doobies......and now we can't monkey around if a little blue pill is needed.
> 
> To hell with it !........I'm gonna go eat two double cheeseburgers, drink a bottle of scotch, fire up a doobie, pop a couple blue pills and then go chase the neighbor ladies around the cul de sac.



Chasing the ladies might count as exercise!


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 26, 2016)

Carla said:


> Chasing the ladies might count as exercise!


And as long as he wears sunblock, he's good to go.


----------



## IKE (Aug 27, 2016)

Well things didn't quite work out as I'd planned.

The cheeseburgers gave me heartburn and elevated my blood sugar to dangerous levels......combining the scotch & doobie made me forget why I had taken the little blue pills.......and the trip to the ER for the erection lasting over two hours cost me $1200.00.

Yesterdays experience has pretty much ended my thirst for rebellion for the time being.


----------



## d0ug (Aug 28, 2016)

[FONT=&quot]You missed the other side effect is sudden death so I guess you are more worried about getting laid than dying.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Joke[/FONT]
  An older couple listening to a faith healer on the radio and he was saying that he can heal you.
The preacher said put one hand on the radio and the other on the part you want healed. The wife put on hand on the radio and the other on her heart. The husband put on hand on the radio and the other on his crouch. The wife looked over at him and said you did not understand he said heal you not raise the dead.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 28, 2016)

IKE said:


> Well things didn't quite work out as I'd planned.
> 
> The cheeseburgers gave me heartburn and elevated my blood sugar to dangerous levels......combining the scotch & doobie made me forget why I had taken the little blue pills.......and the trip to the ER for the erection lasting over two hours cost me $1200.00.
> 
> Yesterdays experience has pretty much ended my thirst for rebellion for the time being.



Don't think about the money, just imagine how much your visit lightened up the day, for the hospital staff.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 28, 2016)

IKE said:


> Saw a blurp on the morning news a bit ago that E.D. drugs can cause melanoma skin cancer.........so here I sit trying to figure out what the hell we are allowed to do in our so called 'golden years'.
> 
> We're not supposed to eat this or that.......don't indulge in too much booze.......don't smoke which I guess also includes doobies......and now we can't monkey around if a little blue pill is needed.
> 
> To hell with it !........I'm gonna go eat two double cheeseburgers, drink a bottle of scotch, fire up a doobie, pop a couple blue pills and then go chase the neighbor ladies around the cul de sac.


:lol1::woohoo1::holymoly::lofl::clap:


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2016)

I think we need to listen to the warnings and apply a little common sense.  Some of the warnings have none.  I mean really if I stopped eating everything that was supposed to be bad for me, I'd die of starvation.


----------



## Carla (Aug 28, 2016)

Well, if you're diabetic, you have to be careful. I remember a man at work went out at lunch and had himself a Big Mac and probably fries and a shake--they carried him out at work, right to the hospital. Had a blood sugar off the charts, almost lost him.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2016)

Carla said:


> Well, if you're diabetic, you have to be careful. I remember a man at work went out at lunch and had himself a Big Mac and probably fries and a shake--they carried him out at work, right to the hospital. Had a blood sugar off the charts, almost lost him.



I have to be careful too.  I have low blood sugar.  We all need to be careful.  It's just that at this age some people become over-careful and don't enjoy their lives.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 28, 2016)

I've wondered -- what exactly do they DO at the hospital if you have an erection lasting over four hours??


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 28, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I've wondered -- what exactly do they DO at the hospital if you have an erection lasting over four hours??



See "therapeutic aspiration".



> The first treatment for ischemic priapism is "therapeutic aspiration."  The urologist *sticks a needle* into the side of the penis and draws  blood directly from the cavernosa. The same *needle* is sometimes used to  inject saline solution into the penis, which can help flush out the  remaining blood. Aspiration and irrigation work around 25 percent to 30  percent of the time. Doctors can also i*nject drugs* that constrict the  arteries and cut off penile blood flow. Injections are given every few  minutes for about an hour.



:miserable: :miserable: :miserable: :miserable: :miserable:      mg1: mg1: mg1: mg1: mg1:


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 28, 2016)

Makes ya danged glad to be a woman, lemme tell ya...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2016)

I always thought they wrapped it in Styrofoam so the guy wouldn't stub it into the wall and provided a skilled hooker.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 29, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> I always thought they wrapped it in Styrofoam so the guy wouldn't stub it into the wall and provided a skilled hooker.



More likely bubble wrap.....for her pleasure.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> More likely bubble wrap.....for her pleasure.



Personal experience in this area Bob?


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 29, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> Personal experience in this area Bob?



Just a very creative.....and considerate partner.

No, so far I've been fortunate with E.D. drugs and have not had any of the bad side effects, aside from congestion.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Just a very creative.....and considerate partner.
> 
> No, so far I've been fortunate with E.D. drugs and have not had any of the bad side effects, aside from congestion.



I'm glad.  But I was hoping you could tell us about your bubble wrap experience.  As a woman that could be interesting.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 29, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> See "therapeutic aspiration".
> 
> 
> 
> :miserable: :miserable: :miserable: :miserable: :miserable:      mg1: mg1: mg1: mg1: mg1:



Sounds AWFUL!  Glad this isn't something I have to worry about!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 30, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Just a very creative.....and considerate partner.
> 
> No, so far I've been fortunate with E.D. drugs and have not had any of the bad side effects, aside from congestion.



I failed to take the pill with a full glass of water and only got a stiff neck!!!!!


----------

